# DW yes or no ? Beetle



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

We haven't done one for a while so yes or no ?


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Even if it is a photoshop and not normally a fan of the beetle, hell yes, that looks class.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Looks awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh Yes....


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Errrr, not for me. It looks like the result of a ram-raid at Halfords....


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, where are my keys?


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

YES from me.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes from me, especially if it had 4 wheel drive and a big turbo.


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes, great render, looks fun!


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Excellent


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Is this serious or is it a contender on Robot Wars?


----------



## Turnspleen (Jul 16, 2017)

I like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

You can have those guards.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Big yes from me


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes but a little bit too low for me, wouldn't be able to drive it anywhere near where I live.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That looks superb!


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes for effort but I wouldn't want to be seen in it,


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yep. Cool as hell.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, love it.

How wide must those wheels be considering like twice the size of original arches!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

That's one fine looking bug. The world would be rather boring if crazy ideas never came to fruition.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I detest the normal Beetles but that one looks great. Not that I would be seen dead in it, but it's a great piece of engineering (or Photoshop!)


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes of course!!!:car:


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes, not a fan of Beetles in general (there used to be literally thousands of them here!), but that looks amazing!


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

Love it!!!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep :thumb:


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Wow, fantastic! I'd have one.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes. I used to lust after the modified US Karmaan Ghias and will never forget the quick passenger ride I had in a 911 powered German road legal Beetle.


----------

